# New Oil Bottle - Why didn't someone think of this already?



## GB (Jun 2, 2005)

I just saw a commercial for Crisco Oil. This is one of those things that had me thinking that I can't believe no one came up with this brilliant idea earlier.

They have redesigned their bottle. It now looks more like a laundry detergent bottle. The pour spout is a no drip spout and the cap is a large cup shaped cap that has measurements. You use the cap as a measuring cup and then whatever you don't use goes right back into the bottle when you are done. Someone had their thinking cap on!


----------



## GB (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is what it looks like.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 2, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I just saw a commercial for Crisco Oil. This is one of those things that had me thinking that I can't believe no one came up with this brilliant idea earlier.
> 
> They have redesigned their bottle. It now looks more like a laundry detergent bottle. The pour spout is a no drip spout and the cap is a large cup shaped cap that has measurements. You use the cap as a measuring cup and then whatever you don't use goes right back into the bottle when you are done. Someone had their thinking cap on!


 


But it's such a big bottle!  I can never buy that much regular veg oil, as I don't use it much and it'll just go rancid.

Good idea though!


----------



## GB (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah that is the one drawback.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree on it being a brilliant idea.  One of the paint companies (Dutch Boy?) is also doing this, which is equally brilliant - no more paint drips from the can.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 2, 2005)

*Better idea?*

I have two of these on a small wood riser in my kitchen by the range.  One holds peanut oil for frying, and the other holds olive oil for salads.








No more lifting bottles of oil for me!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2005)

those bottles are great for grappa and limoncello too, choc.

i use a small bottle with one of those capped liquor bottle pourers as the cork. it just needs a refill once in a while from the 50 gallon drums of olive oil that i get in costco...


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 2, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> those bottles are great for grappa and limoncello too, choc.
> 
> i use a small bottle with one of those capped liquor bottle pourers as the cork. it just needs a refill once in a while from the 50 gallon drums of olive oil that i get in costco...


 
Yes you are right bucky, but I don't drink!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jun 3, 2005)

I make plastic bottles for a living, I wish I made that one


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

you know it's the simple ideas like that, that i wish i had thougth of!!!
kind of like those plastic thingies on shoelaces !! i could have thought 
that up and made millions but nooooooooooo i don't have the ability to 
think of anything simple lol.


----------



## Claire (Jun 6, 2005)

The bottle with the spigot on the side has a setback in that there are several (well, at least a couple) of ounces of liquid that won't make it up to the spigot.  I love that new bottle, but in fact, am like most in that I simply don't use enough oil to buy a bottle that large (I saw it at someone else's house).  But agree; what a great concept.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 6, 2005)

Yep, but by the time you reach the bottom of the bottle, it is light enough to lift easily!


----------

